# Extended Shortages! NO MORE CANNING SUPPLIES!!



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

*Extended Shortages! NO MORE CANNING SUPPLIES!!*

Extended Shortages! No more canning supplies! Thank you Mike for sharing this information with me so that we can share it with the canning community. 
Extended Shortages! NO MORE CANNING SUPPLIES!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I see half empty shelves at stores that have canning supplies. It’s hit or miss. Get ‘em if you see ‘em.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am seeing them here. We are done canning, but we had luck with the smaller grocery stores.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

We have all the jars/rings we will ever need, but need the sealing tops.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

From what I've seen, the tops seem hardest to find. Yeah, if you see them, grab some.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have always taken an inventory of our canning supplies and shopped in the spring and early summer to replace and top up. This is mainly because of where we live - wilderness territory - where the supplies are always in huge demand and the supply itself can be limited. The rule for just about everything here is" if you see it and you need it or want it, you buy it right then because you may never see it again or at least not for months or years." 

This of course means that you cannot wait for sales so you do have to budget with the idea that you will be paying full price. 

There is never anything left in the stores by the time fall and the main harvest time comes around - which for us is August and the first weeks of September. So the lack of canning supplies this year is no surprise but the number of gardens that people put in and the number of food preservation classes held at the garden centers and on line have increased enormously.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> We have always taken an inventory of our canning supplies and shopped in the spring and early summer to replace and top up. This is mainly because of where we live - wilderness territory - where the supplies are always in huge demand and the supply itself can be limited. The rule for just about everything here is" if you see it and you need it or want it, you buy it right then because you may never see it again or at least not for months or years."
> 
> This of course means that you cannot wait for sales so you do have to budget with the idea that you will be paying full price.
> 
> There is never anything left in the stores by the time fall and the main harvest time comes around - which for us is August and the first weeks of September. So the lack of canning supplies this year is no surprise but the number of gardens that people put in and the number of food preservation classes held at the garden centers and on line have increased enormously.


That is good advice. I have found it best to buy canning supplies when no one is canning.. That said, I do get get caught short sometimes, usually large mouth lids.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

HDRider said:


> That is good advice. I have found it best to buy canning supplies when no one is canning.. That said, I do get get caught short sometimes, usually large mouth lids.


Large mouth lids were difficult to find here later in the year as well. Supply is hit or miss here, but have been able to hunt down several dozen jars. I need people to start giving me my jars back, ughhhh!!! Gotta stop giving stuff away I guess. 

The reusable plastic lids with rubber rings are a win, y'all. Just saying.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I have the dehydrator running full blast.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's one of my favorite You Tubers discussing this issue. The video is about 20 minutes long and the contest is over.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I don't think I wanna watch a 20 minute video about a canning jar shortage.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have more than enough jars. Only a dozen or so rings are necessary unless you are storing dry goods or something where the lid doesn't need to be sealed. 

My garden didn't get planted in time to be productive (then chipmunks dug up what did come up). My berry and grape blossoms all froze so no berries or grapes developed. 

I'll save my lids for next season since I won't be using them this year.

While I was out shopping today I checked the canning supplies at the stores. Empty shelves except for spice jars. Canning supplies are rarely in stock this time of year.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I couldn't find the sealing top parts anywhere. But my mother had a nice stash and mailed them to me.


----------



## PurdyBirdy (Oct 6, 2020)

Try the reusable lids. 
Tattler.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The only thing I ever need to buy any more are the lids. I have over a hundred jars, and the rings. There is a drug store where I buy my lids each year, every spring I pick up at least a hundred. If I don't use them, I store them in a cool dry place. I have used rings that have been stored for ten years.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Found 2 flats of wide mouth pints today. Went in 4 stores looking. I was looking for pectin but picked up the jars anyway.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I do more dehydrating than canning. Once it's done the food can be stored without electricity for years and it's more nutritious than canned foods.


----------



## Sierra Nana (Feb 13, 2020)

cornbread said:


> *Extended Shortages! NO MORE CANNING SUPPLIES!!*
> 
> Extended Shortages! No more canning supplies! Thank you Mike for sharing this information with me so that we can share it with the canning community.
> Extended Shortages! NO MORE CANNING SUPPLIES!!


I found cases of jars in a small out-of-the-way hardware store, stacked on a high shelf. Bought all the remaining quarts they had. Check the unusual spots for remaining inventory.


----------

